# So Jeremy..



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 2, 2010)

How are we doing with those four things you promised, one of which is being done now. You know, this:




			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> The semester is ending in two weeks so I will have more time to get some things rolling.
> 
> 1) We're looking for new mods, so I will reopen mod applications.
> 2) Name changes (will likely charge 1500 or 2000 bells).
> ...



I'm curious as to what's going on now since we haven't had a update.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 2, 2010)

Not to be rude, but do you really expect him to do it immediately? The holidays just ended :E


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 2, 2010)

AleZ said:
			
		

> Not to be rude, but do you really expect him to do it immediately? The holidays just ended :E


Nah, but a "we're working on it" would be nice. After all, he promised this about a month ago. I mean he's doing name changes, so that's already good. Plus, I figured they'd reuse the old Mod Application form. I don't think there's much they need to improve on with that.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 3, 2010)

(Not trying to be mean) Lol, he runs a website with over I think 12k people?... Be patient.. (I was about to PM him asking that, I am SOOOOO pumped with the mod appilcations) XD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm sure things will come in good time.
I think the most time I'd give it is probably the middle of Feb.


----------



## Nic (Jan 3, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> (Not trying to be mean) Lol, he runs a website with over I think 12k people?... Be patient.. (I was about to PM him asking that, I am SOOOOO pumped with the mod appilcations) XD


You have to be at least be almost a year old on the forum to be a mod.  Well, not really sure but I believe you do or you have really good rep.


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2010)

don't be a pushy ma push push. He is running a site with over 8,000 peopler.


----------



## Numner (Jan 3, 2010)

lolaguiz ima apply to be a mod cuz i know i can win if I backseat mod and stuf


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 3, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> lolaguiz ima apply to be a mod cuz i know i can win if I backseat mod and stuf


xis here got my vote


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool Story bro


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Jan 3, 2010)

-votes for Pyro-


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 3, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, all because I say I pumped for moderator application, doesn't mean for me... I'd like to see more moderator around here, sounds more fun.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 3, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> don't be a pushy ma push push. He is running a site with over 8,000 peopler.


Would be impressive, but only 1/9 of those people are active.


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2010)

I think it's funny Jeremy hasn't posted here yet.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'd expect you would have to have a good amount of time under your belt, to be a sensible poster, to have contributed well, stayed active and not have any hates *rules out JasonBurrows*

I think the two candidates would be Conor and AndyB, myself.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 4, 2010)

The staff is currently working very hard to meet the needs of a constantly growing forum, so yes while it may seem like we aren't doing anything, we are currently working hard to improve various parts of the forum for the future. So don't worry, things will happen soon. How soon? Well that's up the Jeremy.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 4, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> The staff is currently working very hard to meet the needs of a constantly growing forum, so yes while it may seem like we aren't doing anything, we are currently working hard to improve various parts of the forum for the future. So don't worry, things will happen soon. How soon? Well that's up the Jeremy.


Up the Jeremy? : P


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh, beat me to it!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha,


----------



## Josh (Jan 4, 2010)

It's funny how most of the people who want to be Moderators have only been here for a month or two.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> It's funny how most of the people who want to be Moderators have only been here for a month or two.


I know lol 

I'm not gonna bother because I know I won't be made one, and I don't know if I'd want to be honest


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 4, 2010)

I've been here 5 months and I don't wanna be a mod.


----------



## Placebo (Jan 4, 2010)

I've been here _x_ months and I want to be a mod.  I mean, come on guys, this place needs class.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 4, 2010)

What is being a mod about?


----------



## Josh (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> What is being a mod about?


It's about looking after the forum and making sure everything is ontopic and all of the members are treated equal I guess.
We should all be doing that anyways.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 4, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant to say "up to Jeremy."

That's what happens when I post at 7 in the morning.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, I've seen worse..._far_ worse


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or have you? 

*Dramatic Chipmunk*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2010)

WELL GEE GUYS, I LOVE YOUR NONSENSE QUESTIONS TOO. :/\ Lemme bump the thread next time.

@Odd: That's good enough then. I'd at least like to know about vBul, because I think the whole move would be a pain and vBul is generally a ugly forum to use.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmm... I'm not here long enough so I'll butt out for now... XD


----------



## Conor (Jan 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the thought ;D


----------



## Josh (Jan 4, 2010)

KazooieC said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think that you'll make a great moderator Conor :]


----------



## Conor (Jan 4, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^_^ 
Heh, again I appreciate the thought.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 4, 2010)

Like you said, he promised it then let's all wait for it.Be patient even if it's hard.(I hate to wait)


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm going to try to go for MOD but, where's the MOD applications?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2010)

I've got slim to no chance of being a mod, so I'll just make candidates.

AndyB, and Tom.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 6, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I've got slim to no chance of being a mod, so I'll just make candidates.
> 
> AndyB, and Tom.


You can always try, anything is possible.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not after what I've done.

8D


----------



## Jman (Jan 6, 2010)

Things take time.. It's better for them to be controlled than to be rushed.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 6, 2010)

I nominate Kolvo and myself to conjoin together and form one super mod.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the correct attitude to life Jared! 

We need a mod with a lot of common sense :veryhappy:


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 6, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> I nominate Kolvo and myself to conjoin together and form one super mod.


._.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 6, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't been around forever so what did you do exactly Gnome that would make your possibility impossible?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's Jared?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trolls, alts, minor spam, flaming, back sassing mods. 

And all that jazzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd like to think that I could be a good mod...but I'd never get that chance. =P


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 6, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my AC Character's name.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd nominate myself.

But, in all seriousness, I think I don't think I'd get the position.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

I like that name > and shalt hereby call you it forever more ^_^ 
Quite unique... hehe... (I hope they don't know who I'm talking about)

Everyone has a chance... its just the size of it that differs.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 6, 2010)

Meh, I'm probably won't ;P Won't count on it.
I would love to see the new moderators.
I hope the new moderator could be a 1st timer.
Nigel- First European Mod
Miranda- First Female Mod.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> I like that name > and shalt hereby call you it forever more ^_^
> Quite unique... hehe... (I hope they don't know who I'm talking about)
> 
> Everyone has a chance... its just the size of it that differs.


My size being that of a germ which is in another universe.

SRSly


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> I like that name > and shalt hereby call you it forever more ^_^
> Quite unique... hehe... (I hope they don't know who I'm talking about)
> 
> Everyone has a chance... its just the size of it that differs.


Thats absolutely true Nixie, everyone has a chance but, the size differs. ^_^


----------



## muffun (Jan 6, 2010)

I would nominate myself, but I've only been here for a few months.

So nah.

But hey, ya never know.

Scratch that. I wouldn't.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 6, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> I nominate Kolvo and myself to conjoin together and form one super mod.


Like Transformers?
But you are the legs. Know why?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2010)

Jeremy is a big fat piece of *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2010)

Commodore Pixels said:
			
		

> Jeremy is a big fat piece of *censored.2.0*.


^


----------



## nooky13 (Jan 8, 2010)

you shouldn't treat the owner like that


----------



## Zex (Jan 8, 2010)

Commodore Pixels said:
			
		

> Jeremy is a big fat piece of *censored.2.0*.


Nominated for admin!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Commodore Pixels said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ban your ass now?


----------



## Marcus (Jan 8, 2010)

Commodore Pixels said:
			
		

> Jeremy is a big fat piece of *censored.2.0*.


Insulting an admin and generally being a troll.


----------



## Zex (Jan 8, 2010)

Commodore Pixels said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure. As long as you don't ban me.


----------

